
GNU Octave 3.8 - lelf
http://www.gnu.org/software/octave/NEWS-3.8.html
======
clintonc
A GUI!? Oh, my stars...

Honestly, I like Octave a lot, and this new feature gives me the option to use
it in collaboration with folks who aren't as UNIX-happy as I. I'm interested
to know how "unpolished" the GUI is.

